# Remote Starter for 2008 Infiniti G35x Pushbutton



## cai24 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am planning to install a remote starter for my 2008 Infiniti G35x (pushbutton). I'd like to use a T-harness to simplify installation. I've noticed a few different options, and I am a little overwhelmed. It looks like the starters from Fortin, Omegalink, and Compustar/Idatalink are similar. It does appear that the Fortin version is a bit cheaper, but I'm not overly concerned with price. My understanding is that I would still need to purchase an RF kit and possibly a flash module. Can anyone give me some suggestions? Is one better than the other? Is there any difference with installation? Are there any other options that I should consider? I just need basic remote start functionality. I appreciate any input! 

Here's a link to the items I referenced in my post: 

Fortin EVO-NIST1 
Omegalink OL-RS-NI5 
Compustar FT-NI5-DC


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I like omegalink personally, use an OL Loader to flash it via the web. Go to www.omegalink.com and put in your vehicle info and research the install.


----------



## cai24 (Jan 4, 2016)

lcurle said:


> I like omegalink personally, use an OL Loader to flash it via the web. Go to www.omegalink.com and put in your vehicle info and research the install.


Thanks for the response. It looks like the Omega does not require you to splice one of the push to start wires. The install manual shows a connector/harness. Some of the other models need an inline splice. I don't solder very often, and I was concerned about making a strong connection. It does appear that the lock/unlock wiring may require an inline splice. Should that be soldered? I also see the following note: "THERE MAY BE NO WIRE CONNECTED TO THESE PINS, USE PROVIDED TERMINALS." I assume that means if there is no wire, you need to use some type of crimp connector. How exactly do you connect them?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

They provide terminals for you can slide the bypass wireinto the vehicle. Basically it's a wire with the panel the end of it that you click and then to your vehicle. All connection should be a wire to wire and you can solder if you're not good with electrical tape. If you can put electrical tape on both wires and then wind up back up and make a nice tight connection Sauter is not needed however, solder is a more permanent solution as electrical tape can slide around if it gets hot.


----------

